# g5 drop rest



## Bow Maniac (Apr 23, 2009)

i have not shot one. however i look at it,,,and it looks "simple" and simple interests me being i am soley a hunter.

i would like to hear what you have to say concerning the use of this drop rest. whether pro or con,,,explain your experience.

i heard its loud,,,and i hear its not. just curious. i normally use a fixed TM rest,,,but own 2 bows with a QAD LD on them which i like alot. but i know the QAD is not really a true drop rest,,,but an inertia activated rest.

i also have 1 bow with a trophy taker shakey hunter that i like,,,but haven't shot. this g5 looks like it would tune and work in the woods.


----------



## MO/ARK (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I have been shooting the original on my new X-Force for a couple of months now. Work has been hectic so I have only shot about half an hour a week since I got it. By far the quietest rest I have ever shot. I am truley suprised, but looking at it there is no real way to make it loud. I love the fact that it drops behind the shelf too. Guarentees it gets all the way out of the way, and no shelf contact keeps it quiet. 

I tinker around with alot of rests, but this one may stay on my bow for a while.

One potential con. There is nothing holding the arrow if you have to let down. The arrow will bounce around a little, especially if you have a heavy draw cycle. I put felt on everything so I am not worried about it, but it could concern some people.

Hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have one on my X-force, and i love it. it is very quiet, the only problem that i have with it is that if the arrow isnt in the right area, it will fall off of the rest and you have to fix it. i love it and dont think i will buy another rest.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have one on my Admiral that I use for hunting. It works flawlessly. Very simple to set up and tune. It is very quiet and there is no question about whether or not it is dropping fast enough or clearing the arrow since it drops behind the arrow shelf. The arrow holders provided with the rest will on work on a few bows. The arrow shelf has to be flat like a Mathews for the claw-type arrow holder to work. The 2 flat V-bar holders work ok. I ended up using an NAP arrow holder ($6.99) on my Admiral and it works like a charm. I can tilt my bow parallel to the ground and the arrow wont fall off. The way I have it set up it works as well as a "true" containment rest. I hope this helps your decision.


----------



## pine (Jul 30, 2006)

I also have one on my Admiral. As said above it is very quiet (the quietest that I have been around). If your bow is setup right there is no problem with keeping it on the rest during draw or letdown. Like with most drop down rests an arrow holder is needed.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

For those using this rest do you have any after market items that will help with arrow alignment in case of having to let down fast and then re-drawing the bow right away?
In other words I know of several that use the R.A.M. arrow holder for when they 1st draw back but what is used so you don't have to worry in the case you need to repeat the draw in a quick fashion and not have to worry about that shaft falling off the shelf as you want the arrow centered again without worry when you draw a 2nd time in a quick fashion.


----------



## MO/ARK (Jun 16, 2004)

Like I said, i havent shot mine a ton, but if your arrow is still on the shelf it should pick it up. I dont use an arrow holder and have never not had it pick up.

Matt


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Aaaa+++


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

GSLAM95 said:


> For those using this rest do you have any after market items that will help with arrow alignment in case of having to let down fast and then re-drawing the bow right away?
> In other words I know of several that use the R.A.M. arrow holder for when they 1st draw back but what is used so you don't have to worry in the case you need to repeat the draw in a quick fashion and not have to worry about that shaft falling off the shelf as you want the arrow centered again without worry when you draw a 2nd time in a quick fashion.



NAP makes a nice one that sticks on the arrow shelf. I had to trim the holder to fit but it works perfect for me.


----------

